# Who Likes coffee?



## Robusta (Apr 5, 2015)

HAve always liked a good cup. Black Americano! If you need to add things you don't like coffee. Recently I have started roasting at home.  Sometimes fantastic sometimes just OK,never has been bad.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2015)

You can like coffee and not drink it black.  I like coffee in the mornings, and have always used cream or creamer with it.  Kona is my favorite, right now I have that and Jamaican Blue Mountain.  When I worked the night or swing shift, I drank coffee throughout the shift, but generally I just have a cup or two in the morning.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2015)

My first cup in the morning is tea with soy milk, but the next cup is Nespresso cappuccino with almond milk.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2015)

Like you Annie I always have tea first thing in the morning but on work days I have a skimmed milk  Latte, at the cafe near work before I go in  and  then I drink weak coffee all day at work never tea.... so I'm definitely a coffee heathen ...but oddly I rarely drink any kind of coffee at home.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Apr 5, 2015)

Robusta said:


> HAve always liked a good cup. Black Americano! If you need to add things you don't like coffee. Recently I have started roasting at home.  Sometimes fantastic sometimes just OK,never has been bad.



Sorry disagree, I like a little half n half, I also like a slice of onion, tomato and lettuce on my burgers.  I add steak sauce to my steak and salt & pepper on my eggs.  I like toast with honey butter, I use different salad dressings on my salad.  I like to experiment with different ingredients when I cook, sometimes it's better sometimes not, I know that pepperoni doesn't make a good spaghetti.  I use bottles of salsa by the case.  I even like to mix a bunch of left over cereals together to get a different taste.

If you're really a coffee expert then you should change your name to 'Arabica' because every true coffee purist knows 'Robusta' is the cheaper bean.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2015)

..and so you should SOP, without experiment we wouldn't have any great cooks or chefs, or Wine makers or for that matter coffee producers..


----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2015)

I love coffee but can't drink more than a couple cups a day. Drank too much when I was working. Now, it tends to upset my stomach.


----------



## John C (Apr 5, 2015)

I've always liked coffee, but after watching an hour long TV show, I got a new perspective which allowed me to enjoy it even more.  The result is that I ordered a French Press and began to select my ground coffee more carefully.  At the present time I drink two cups in the morning with one packet Sweet N Low each. Peets Columbian is one of my favorites. (I actually ground coffee beans for awhile but couldn't tell the difference so I stopped that.)


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 5, 2015)

At home I fix a couple cups really strong, and add hazelnut creamer until it's "just right".   

If I get a hankering for a fancy coffee while out & about, it'll be a latte, with a splash of hazelnut syrup.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 5, 2015)

Robusta said:


> HAve always liked a good cup. Black Americano! *If you need to add things you don't like coffee.* Recently I have started roasting at home. Sometimes fantastic sometimes just OK,never has been bad.





That’s a strange logic/conclusion.

People add things (spices, cheese, etc.) to all types of foods and drinks – it doesn’t mean they don’t like those things.

I like coffee – usually have one cup in the morning.  I add a bit of sweetener and creamer.


----------



## Robusta (Apr 5, 2015)

Ain't we some particular folks. Yes I certainly know that Robusta is a cheaper bean used as a filler and to homogenize the differences in Arabica. It allows the large coffee producers to provide a consistent product for the market. 
 I just was casting around for a handle and I like the word.
 You can put whatever you want in your coffee,I like mine strong and pure.  A steak should have nothing but salt and chili without beans is a condiment!
  Any thing else?


----------



## John C (Apr 5, 2015)

I agree with the "Old Man" on _Pawn Stars_ TV. He's an old Navy man who declares, "Coffee is the nectar of the gods".


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 5, 2015)

I have a cup 3-4 times a week.  I like the coffees from Rogers Family in San Francisco.  Their Rain Forest blend is particularly good.
Like so many other things there is not a wrong or right way, it's what the individual prefers.  We're currently in a coffee renaissance with a fantastic number of options available.  Much better than the few choices that were available when I was younger.

Remember that horrid stuff that was freeze dried?  Or the regurgitated percolator coffee?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Robusta said:


> HAve always liked a good cup. Black Americano! If you need to add things you don't like coffee. Recently I have started roasting at home.  Sometimes fantastic sometimes just OK,never has been bad.



My brother would say _real coffee drinkers_ only drink espresso.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 6, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I love coffee but can't drink more than a couple cups a day. Drank too much when I was working. Now, it tends to upset my stomach.



.........


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2015)

No fancy stuff for me. Just good old coffee.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Pappy said:


> No fancy stuff for me. Just good old coffee.



Not even one of these on a hot day - a coffee milk shake?


----------



## Glinda (Apr 6, 2015)

I like coffee but it doesn't much like me so I must be very careful with the frequency.  I'll treat myself to a Starbucks tall blonde maybe once a month.  Their blonde roast is so good.  I drink it black.  Wish I had one right now.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Not even one of these on a hot day - a coffee milk shake?
> 
> View attachment 16682



OMG...One of each please. They look so good.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Pappy said:


> OMG...One of each please. They look so good.



They were delicious!!  The one on the left is a caramel coffee one and on the right is a chocolate chip coffee one. These are just some of the reasons I had to go on a diet after coming home from Thailand.


----------



## oldman (Apr 6, 2015)

I drank a lot of coffee when I flew at the airline. I think we switched from Seattle's Best to Starbucks and then back and forth. I drank too much coffee, but it never kept me awake. I prefer it straight black and no sweeteners. I would carry a big cup on-board and then have the F/A's fill it as we flew. My cup was never empty. My wife asked me if I could guess how much coffee I drank in a day and I told her probably 6-8 good size cups when I flew and maybe 2-3 cups on days when I was home. My bladder must be over-sized. I never had to up and run to the lavatory. I did not like to have to leave the flight deck.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

oldman said:


> I drank a lot of coffee when I flew at the airline. I think we switched from Seattle's Best to Starbucks and then back and forth. I drank too much coffee, but it never kept me awake. I prefer it straight black and no sweeteners. I would carry a big cup on-board and then have the F/A's fill it as we flew. My cup was never empty. My wife asked me if I could guess how much coffee I drank in a day and I told her probably 6-8 good size cups when I flew and maybe 2-3 cups on days when I was home. My bladder must be over-sized. I never had to up and run to the lavatory. I did not like to have to leave the flight deck.



Did you ever have trouble getting to sleep after a flight?


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2015)

It's funny how the coffee culture has changed over the years.  When I was a kid,  we would drink coffee perked a big percolator.  Can't find those  around anymore.  Then it were drip Melittas (which I still use).  Now  there's everything else.  I'm not too fussy but I do find that freshly  ground coffee with fresh coffee beans makes a much better tasting cup.  I'll add milk or cream if I have it and it's the best. I think  it's all about trend and the marketing.  So many coffee places around.

But there's a new kid on the block now -  tea -- we have fancy tea shops springing up with loads of new choices.  Not the run of the mill Twinings or regular Red Rose Orange Pekoe  - these are teas of many exotic flavors and leaf qualities.  A new  trend.

www.davidstea.com


----------



## oldman (Apr 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Did you ever have trouble getting to sleep after a flight?



Yes, but it wasn't due to the coffee.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2015)

.


----------



## 911 (Apr 7, 2015)

I enjoy coffee and when I was on the Force, I drank a lot when covering the overnight shift. Just pour me a cup or a mug with nothing in it, except once in awhile I used French Vanilla.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 7, 2015)

Cookie said:


> It's funny how the coffee culture has changed over the years.  When I was a kid,  we would drink coffee perked a big percolator.  Can't find those  around anymore.  Then it were drip Melittas (which I still use).  Now  there's everything else.  I'm not too fussy but I do find that freshly  ground coffee with fresh coffee beans makes a much better tasting cup.  I'll add milk or cream if I have it and it's the best. I think  it's all about trend and the marketing.  So many coffee places around.
> 
> But there's a new kid on the block now -  tea -- we have fancy tea shops springing up with loads of new choices.  Not the run of the mill Twinings or regular Red Rose Orange Pekoe  - these are teas of many exotic flavors and leaf qualities.  A new  trend.
> 
> www.davidstea.com



I agree on the freshly ground, Starbucks breakfast blend, my favorite.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2015)

I love my Keurig coffee machine. I have an attachment which allows me to add fresh ground fair trade coffee if I wish. Also enjoy different flavoured coffee pods, and flavoured creamers. One of the few less than healthy additives other tan sweetener I use.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2015)

We have a lovely boutique tea shop here in town which sells every type of loose tea imaginable, including Chinese flower tea, so named because it opens into a flower shape when immersed in hot water, love the teas. Sed them to family in the wilds of frozen Winnipeg,Manitoba.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> We have a lovely boutique tea shop here in town which sells every type of loose tea imaginable, including Chinese flower tea, so named because it opens into a flower shape when immersed in hot water, love the teas. Sed them to family in the wilds of frozen Winnipeg,Manitoba.



I drink a lot of different teas.  Black, green, Moroccan mint, camomile, Earl Grey, nettle & fennel, very occasional Rooibos, and in Uganda we always drank the tea that was grown there - as loose tea, and would add a sprinkle of tea masala spice mix.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I drink a lot of different teas.  Black, green, Moroccan mint, camomile, Earl Grey, nettle & fennel, very occasional Rooibos, and in Uganda we always drank the tea that was grown there - as loose tea, and would add a sprinkle of tea masala spice mix.



Me too, Annie, I have found one I love by Tazo....called Passion, sometimes I mix it with regular tea, very good, kind of a spicy flowery taste.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Me too, Annie, I have found one I love by Tazo....called Passion, sometimes I mix it with regular tea, very good, kind of a spicy flowery taste.



Sounds nice.  The one I have I bought on our last trip to Uganda and was made in Kenya.  Ingredients are:  black pepper, cardomom, cinnamon, cloves, ginger and nutmeg.


----------

